# Yes, Sir, I am very happy about the FREE GOOGLE NIK.



## surapon (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, I love THE FREE GOOGLE NIK/ ADD-ON FILTERS with my Photoshop 5.5 
http://www.canonrumors.com/googles-nik-software-is-now-free/
Very easy to use and jass up my Normal Photos. Yes, I still in Learning Modes.
Have a great weekend, Sir/ Madame
Surapon


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 1, 2016)

That black and white picture of the birds is great! The picture is good to begin with, but the post processing makes good even better!


----------



## surapon (Apr 1, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> That black and white picture of the birds is great! The picture is good to begin with, but the post processing makes good even better!



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Larsskv
I still in Learning Mode, and take quite a long time to do a good job.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome back to CR. We missed your entertaining posts.


----------



## surapon (Apr 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Welcome back to CR. We missed your entertaining posts.




Thank you, Sir, Dear Great Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Yes, Sir, This year, I will take it easy for my Jobs/ Project, But I will travel more too.
Have a great week end, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm glad to see you back again, Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Apr 2, 2016)

Click said:


> I'm glad to see you back again, Mr Surapon.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Nice to be back, and Learn the new Tricks of Photography from the great teachers and all CR. Members.
Nice to talk to you again, Sir.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr Surapon,
Hope to see you in the shirt!!!
You'd be fabulous.
-r



surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see you back again, Mr Surapon.
> ...


----------



## surapon (Apr 3, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Mr Surapon,
> Hope to see you in the shirt!!!
> You'd be fabulous.
> -r
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. lion rock.
I will try to buy one, that good T-Shirt.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Apr 4, 2016)

What’s is the latest version of the Collection? I managed to download the software and it shows 1.2.11.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome back, Sir.

FWIW, I have found the Silver FX Pro module to be the best B&W tool. I prefer it to what I've done with LR or PS alone. 

JPAZ


----------



## surapon (Apr 5, 2016)

tq0cr5i said:


> What’s is the latest version of the Collection? I managed to download the software and it shows 1.2.11.



Yes, dear friend Mr. tq0cr5i, = 1.2.11 too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 5, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Welcome back, Sir.
> 
> FWIW, I have found the Silver FX Pro module to be the best B&W tool. I prefer it to what I've done with LR or PS alone.
> 
> JPAZ




Thank you, Sir, Mr. JPAZ.
I love Silver FX on my PS 5.5.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tq0cr5i (Apr 7, 2016)

surapon said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > What’s is the latest version of the Collection? I managed to download the software and it shows 1.2.11.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 16, 2016)

I picked up the Nik suite back in 2008 and they've been an integral part of my editing process ever since. I have to say, though, that I downgraded from the Google upgrade (v4) (which I bought last year) to the original copies I had (v3) due to v4 colour efex pro being unbearably slow to apply the filter. Still, glad they're free now so that everyone can enjoy them.


----------



## s.smith (Apr 22, 2016)

Very nicely executed.


----------

